# Beach/Seaside Buisness startup - info please



## LJ35 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi

Can anybody help me or point me in the right direction. Looking to start up a business on the beach front i.e actually on the beach & with a small section of cordend off sea. Does anyone know what sort of permits/authorisation/insurance/backhanders I may have to grease to get this kind of thing off the ground? it's not motorised vehicles i.e jet skis or boats or anything like that before anyone asks

Just need to find out what I need to obtain to get this off the ground. If anyone could point me in the direction of spanish gouverment website or something like that, or if anyone actually runs a beach business & could help me with info, would be greatly appreciated

Cheers
Lee


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LJ35 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anybody help me or point me in the right direction. Looking to start up a business on the beach front i.e actually on the beach & with a small section of cordend off sea. Does anyone know what sort of permits/authorisation/insurance/backhanders I may have to grease to get this kind of thing off the ground? it's not motorised vehicles i.e jet skis or boats or anything like that before anyone asks
> 
> ...


It wont be easy. But first of all, you need to establish where, cos all areas/towns have different criteria, rules and regulations. In fact some beaches are owned by families and its they you would need to approach first of all and then I suspect that leaves the way wide open for them to take your idea and do it themselves?????!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LJ35 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anybody help me or point me in the right direction. Looking to start up a business on the beach front i.e actually on the beach & with a small section of cordend off sea. Does anyone know what sort of permits/authorisation/insurance/backhanders I may have to grease to get this kind of thing off the ground? it's not motorised vehicles i.e jet skis or boats or anything like that before anyone asks
> 
> ...


do you mean a chiringuito?

around here they are only allowed for a certain number of months a year - & certain months - and the tenders for licences are fiercely sought after - the licences are granted by the ayuntamiento

I think the contracts are given out for several years - but can be revoked if rules are broken - and none of the sea, nor beach can be cordoned off - but seating is allowed within certain boundaries

you need to decide where you want to be & contact the local ayuntamiento


----------



## LJ35 (Jun 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> It wont be easy. But first of all, you need to establish where, cos all areas/towns have different criteria, rules and regulations. In fact some beaches are owned by families and its they you would need to approach first of all and then I suspect that leaves the way wide open for them to take your idea and do it themselves?????!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Got the area already in mind Jo so would it be best to contact the local authority in that area to find out routes etc to go down?

Lee


----------



## LJ35 (Jun 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> do you mean a chiringuito?
> 
> around here they are only allowed for a certain number of months a year - & certain months - and the tenders for licences are fiercely sought after - the licences are granted by the ayuntamiento
> 
> ...


No it's not a bar, far from, it's for an activity, so I spose the local council is my best place to start then?

Cheers for the advice


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LJ35 said:


> No it's not a bar, far from, it's for an activity, so I spose the local council is my best place to start then?
> 
> Cheers for the advice


oh I see - yes, absolutely the first port of call & if they don't grant the licences they will know who does


----------



## LJ35 (Jun 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> oh I see - yes, absolutely the first port of call & if they don't grant the licences they will know who does


Cheers for that


----------



## mark_d (Apr 1, 2010)

How intriguing that you don't reveal the activity.  Are you protecting an idea or is it unsuitable for a family forum?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mark_d said:


> How intriguing that you don't reveal the activity.  Are you protecting an idea or is it unsuitable for a family forum?


Sadly, from what I know of how things work here, its pointless protecting your idea, becasue if its a good one, the beach "families" or their friends will simply take your idea and do it, if its "unsuitable" then it wont happen either.

Jo xxx


----------



## LJ35 (Jun 10, 2009)

mark_d said:


> How intriguing that you don't reveal the activity.  Are you protecting an idea or is it unsuitable for a family forum?


Someone things are best kept quiet to start, just in case  & no it's perfectly suitable for a family forum.


----------



## LJ35 (Jun 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Sadly, from what I know of how things work here, its pointless protecting your idea, becasue if its a good one, the beach "families" or their friends will simply take your idea and do it, if its "unsuitable" then it wont happen either.
> 
> Jo xxx


Well just lucky for me nobody is doing/has done the idea that I have to do anywhere near where I want to do it, infact I havent seen it anywhere in the 2 countires Im looking to do it. I have been looking into this for well over 18 months, sorting a supplier etc etc so lets just hope nobody comes along in the next 3/6 months & tries it, otherwise it's back to the drawing board


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

LJ35 said:


> Well just lucky for me nobody is doing/has done the idea that I have to do anywhere near where I want to do it, infact I havent seen it anywhere in the 2 countires Im looking to do it. I have been looking into this for well over 18 months, sorting a supplier etc etc so lets just hope nobody comes along in the next 3/6 months & tries it, otherwise it's back to the drawing board


I'm trying not to be too negative here .... but from what I have read over the last 5 years, starting a business activity on a beach is almost impossible because of the hurdles you have to jump. On blue flag beaches (often the busy ones) there are so many activities anyway, but most set up and controlled by the local authorities. They wont like their beaches being cordoned off.

If it involves anything on or in the water then you will have profociency licences and heavy insurances to sort out. Jet boats for instance .....

As I say, just trying to be realistic for you, and not knowing what you are talking about and exactly where, its difficult to comment accurately


----------



## mark_d (Apr 1, 2010)

Could be difficult but where would we be without the innovators? There are too few things to do on the beach so good luck! Maybe test out the idea on your close friends and family and see if they all share your enthusiasm. Good luck!


----------



## LJ35 (Jun 10, 2009)

mark_d said:


> Could be difficult but where would we be without the innovators? There are too few things to do on the beach so good luck! Maybe test out the idea on your close friends and family and see if they all share your enthusiasm. Good luck!


Cheers Mark, thanks for that, if it all comes off, i'll keep in touch & invite you to come & have ago


----------



## mark_d (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm game for most things, even if I don't know what they are so I'll eagerly await my invite.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

A mystery on the forum. Wonderful :clap2::clap2::clap2::ranger::tongue1:


----------

